# A new story, and some questions



## Oryxe (Dec 31, 2008)

Hey,


----------



## M. LeRenard (Jan 2, 2009)

This is, like... actually really good.  The ending is maybe a little on the cheesy side, but the rest works great.  Though the graphic sex scene might be a little more creatively depicted, but that depends on how much of a shock factor you're going for.
So far as the 'fursona aspect' (as you called it) is concerned, the best thing to do always is to research the animals in question and apply your research to your writing.  Scotty (who frequents these forums) can tell you lots more, I'm sure, and had a contest on his website (http://www.anthrofiction.net) dealing with this very issue.  Maybe browse that, if you can find it, and wait for his reply.
But for now, just go through and edit with the fact in mind that these are animals and not people, and adjust accordingly.  They'll have different ways of seeing things, hearing things, tasting things, feeling things; they'll have different opinions about morals, about what is sexy and what is not, different phobias, different eating habits, etc.  Do what you can that fits within the story.
But yeah: good work.


----------



## Oryxe (Jan 2, 2009)

Thanks, I guess in alot of ways it might work better as a film (I'm finding this in alot of my stories, since I migrated from the more visual medium of cinematography...). Anyways, thanks for the input about the writing. The link is very helpful, I'll be sure to read about how I can improve my anthro characters.

I also am seeing that I must think along the lines you explained when writing about 'furry' characters. They do indeed see the world through a very different light and I think that to make a successful story I will have to reflect that.

Many thanks again.. 

(Et je vois que vous ete francophone. Etes vous quebecois(e)?)


----------



## ScottyDM (Jan 7, 2009)

I'm in kind of a rush at the moment, so I'll look at your story later.

A link to my PDF essay on Species Characterization might be a bit difficult to find on the site. I have a folder for writer's resources, but no web page in that folder and no links. Obviously, the link in this paragraph will work. Apologies in advance that I used only lame examples from my own works.

I once had someone say that we can't know how a raccoon feels or experiences the world. And that a truly alien point of view would distance the reader from the character. Both true, but we should at least try. Also some things are universal such as the desires for safety, food, comfort, and a mate. A few weeks ago I was trying to imagine what it would _feel_ like to be an intelligent language-using lady fox during estrus. You can think and reason, but you also have this overwhelming urge to make babies, and so feel on the jagged edge of self control. Interesting exercise.

Sometimes trying to get into that alien point of view seem false. I think in my essay I mentioned mantis shrimp (for their amazing visual abilities). Often when I read (or see in a movie) where some character can see color spectra we cannot, their "extra" ability is typically shown in a single simple demonstration and comes across as a lame parlor trick. That sort of ability would probably be better approached if the character is continually amused by the humans around it who cannot see things he or she can. Approaching the problem from the other angle--a character who experiences the world in a more limited way than we do--is easier. A scene in Jonawolf's _Wild Rose Country_, where Shara (a lady wolf) is able to get inside John's head (a human) and experience color vision, comes to mind.

Scotty


----------



## Oryxe (Jan 7, 2009)

Thanks, I've started reading you essay and am finding it extremely helpful!


----------



## M. LeRenard (Jan 8, 2009)

> Et je vois que vous ete francophone. Etes vous quebecois(e)?


Non, en fait j'ai pris cinq annÃ©es de franÃ§ais au lycÃ©e, puis quatre a l'universitÃ© (ce qui consiste de six mois en France et ailleurs en Europe et en Afrique du nord).  Donc je peux parler la langue, mais je ne suis pas exactement francophone.  Et Ã§a serait quÃ©becois, sans 'e'.


----------

